# My New Overhead Layout



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wanted to show my new overhead layout I installed last night. My father purchased a used overhead layout about 3 years ago from a guy in Scraton, PA and he didnt do anything with it, so he dropped it off at my new house.
I found a perfect spot for it, cut the straight parts accordingly, the curved sections where the standard R1 curves. (small engines only).

Here is some pictures on the construction of the Overhead Track System.


Photo One[/b][/b] 

Photo Two[/b][/b] 

Photo Three[/b][/b] 

Photo Four[/b][/b] 

And the track 


Photo Five[/b][/b] 

Photo Six[/b][/b] 

And the horribly edited youtube video (Ill redo this later to fill the window) hehe





Enjoy

If you have an questions dont hesitate to ask.

_(All images exceed 640 pixel max width - converted to links - Mod)_


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty sharp!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Should be fun to have an overhead indoors. Just don't use sound. Later RJD


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

This is awesome! You have captured the spirit I am hoping to have with my garage moment! Looks like you have had fun putting it all together too.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* Nice job... Great looking N-gage layout in the video to..*


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe, don't know what to do with the ngage, trying to stick with g/scale1 moneywise lol (did buy the whole gs4 kato engine that came out, couldn't resist that lol). Maybe take over a corner in the garage 

Thanks all for the comments, I got the stainz lgb circus train up there now (I know pictures, pictures)


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job! I have one of those diesels(but in red)...I slept with it when I was three, and after several drops down the stairs, still runs like a charm. Unbelievable. 

Woodland Scenics Scenic Ridge, right? How does the GS-4 handle the 9 3/4" radius curves?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesnt lol, The scenic ridge was a tutorial in nscale train table for me hehe. Next layout will be for the new kato gs4 if I touch my nscale, I just got a DJB coal fired ruby kit(g scale) 1/2 completed :-D


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome job, Andrew. That would be fun to do in our kids' playroom, but I need to get my outdoor layout completed first!


----------

